# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Buying a new apartment in Romania

## MaraMe

Hello everyone,

I am trying to buy a new apartment in Romania, Bucharest. Does anyone bought anything there lately to give me some advice regarding prices, documents, taxes?
Thank you :)

----------


## Tutkun Arnaut

> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am trying to buy a new apartment in Romania, Bucharest. Does anyone bought anything there lately to give me some advice regarding prices, documents, taxes?
> Thank you :)


I am not Romanian, but work in real estate! Real estate follows market laws, depends on demand! The most important thing when you buy real estate are easements and liens. I don't know Romanian real estate law, but if you buy an apartment where someone else has an interest you can lose your investment in court. So if you buy it pay an attorney who guaranties you that real estate you bought is really yours! I don't think any one can answer your question because you have to specify how much you are willing to pay, where and why you want the apartment!

----------


## MaraMe

I don't think I am facing this kind of issues in Bucharest. I want to buy something new, not pre-owned. If am buying in a new residential complex, for example, https://new.flatfy.ro/plaza-residence-bucuresti I don't see how I could lose on court anything or why to get on a court in the first place :)

----------

